# My New (refurbished) Trailer.



## Joe3125 (Jul 13, 2013)

I didnt get to bring my boat home from storage till after Fathers day, due to needing the extra money used elsewhere, much to my dismay this spring on not getting out on the Water. So I had to rewire the trailer anyways so I could trailer the boat with my truck. 
As I was removing the old wiring I realized just how bad of shape the trailer was getting. So I decided to get to work on it, instead of going fishing. We are expecting our 4th child in Sept. so getting the boys room ready for the baby has cut into my boat funds alot needless to say so its taken awhile but almost there now.

I had previously posted in the Boat Modifying Thread and deleted it and moved the pictures here since for now Im only working on the Trailer.


I'm re using the rollers they dont look very bad, so Im cutting costs a little and reusing them.


----------



## Joe3125 (Jul 13, 2013)

I trashed the 4ft Bunks and have cut some 7 ft Bunks. Going to get started beginning of the week on sealing the Bunks and carpeting them.


----------



## JMichael (Jul 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322171#p322171 said:


> Joe3125 » Today, 04:01[/url]"]I trashed the 4ft Bunks and have cut some 7 ft Bunks. Should I add more length behind the trailer for Transom support?? I currently have about 7-8 inchs behind the trailer.


Where does the transom sit now in relation to the end of the new bunks? It's always best to have the transom resting on and supported by the bunks. If the transom is so far back behind the last bunk support/mount that the wood just warps/bows you probably need a bigger trailer.


----------



## Joe3125 (Jul 13, 2013)

I dont remember exactly, a foot all together maybe.... Its a three person job moving the boat off and on the Trailer so I havent attempted to put it back on the Trailer yet.


----------



## Joe3125 (Jul 13, 2013)

I had another look at everything, and I believe only about 10 inchs 12 at max goes past the end of the Trailer. My bracket is mounted on the outside of that last Brace, I'm currently planning on taking the bunkers 8 inchs past the bracket. Which would only leave a couple of inchs not being supported at all. I do use a transom saver as well. 


Am I gonna be ok with that or do I still need to worry about damage to the Transom???

This is my first boat and obviously my first time refurbishing a trailer so Im looking to you all for direction.


----------



## Joe3125 (Jul 13, 2013)

Obviously the previous owner of the boat relied primarily on the rollers towards the front to support the front of the boat. My new bunks will extend to the front of the side rails.


----------



## JMichael (Jul 13, 2013)

The problem that arises as a result to the transom not sitting on the bunks is not damage to the transom. What happens is the bottom of the boat develops a hook which basically means the floor of the boat is bent upward just in front of the transom and then it curves back down to join to the transom. This hook effect causes problems with your boat coming up on plane. 

If the transom is only 12" or so behind the last bunk mount and your bunks mount on edge instead of flat, I would extend the bunk back far enough to support the transom and be done with it.


----------



## dahut (Aug 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322244#p322244 said:


> JMichael » 13 Jul 2013, 20:38[/url]"]The problem that arises as a result to the transom not sitting on the bunks is not damage to the transom. What happens is the bottom of the boat develops a hook which basically means the floor of the boat is bent upward just in front of the transom and then it curves back down to join to the transom. This hook effect causes problems with your boat coming up on plane.
> 
> If the transom is only 12" or so behind the last bunk mount and your bunks mount on edge instead of flat, I would extend the bunk back far enough to support the transom and be done with it.


Good to know - bunk to support transom. 
Sweet!


----------

